# Slider Sight Tapes



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool, them look nice. I like the 1 yard increments as well. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Gotta be better than the masking tape i'm using now,lol. So the tapes read from 20-70yds,correct? Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for sharing


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

Are the numbers upside down?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

markdenis said:


> Are the numbers upside down?


 No! Just print them out and you'll see they're fine. Just printed mine and they came out great!


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Thnx yw


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

What the heck...I also have a link for front slider tapes.
http://www.redhawk-archery.com/slider.html


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

Cool marking for later thsnks


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

CarbonTerry said:


> What the heck...I also have a link for front slider tapes.
> http://www.redhawk-archery.com/slider.html


 Is there a difference between this link and the one in your first post? The tapes look the same


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

One tape is for the sight style where you move the slider behind the riser the other one is for a front slider (target sight)
There are 2 links on the page.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks. Just downloaded the pdf.


----------



## Westaussieguy (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for that link, made a tape the other day and shot at my club today and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for giving out your hard work!


Hutch


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

CarbonTerry said:


> One tape is for the sight style where you move the slider behind the riser the other one is for a front slider (target sight)
> There are 2 links on the page.


 Weird, when I click your link, I only get one link and it's for the same tapes as the first link. When I click either one of your links, this is what I get: (ignore the right side of the picture, forgot I have two monitors and it copied both of them  )


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Try hitting your F5 button repeatedly while on the page. Your browser may be cacheing the old link.
Let me know either way please.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

A 2 monitor set up is the only way to go if you do a lot of work!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

CarbonTerry said:


> Try hitting your F5 button repeatedly while on the page. Your browser may be cacheing the old link.
> Let me know either way please.


 Yup, the F5 thing did the trick. Thanks for the help. and yes, I love my dual monitor setup. Couldn't imagine being without now


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

would these work on other sliders othern the HHA....like my GWS talon


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

rdhj said:


> would these work on other sliders othern the HHA....like my GWS talon


 I would think so rd because the GWS Talon sight I just looked at looks almost identical to my HHA


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanx for Slider Sight Tapes. :thumb:


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

cool deal...now i just need ink for my printer lol


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanx All
As I suggested previously you may want to go to a place that has a laser printer. Home printers are not water proof.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

My wife has a spray that she uses on all her pencil drawings after, to protect them. I sprayed my page of sight tapes with it


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes, that's a thinned version of clear lacquer. Spray both sides?


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

CarbonTerry said:


> Thanx All
> As I suggested previously you may want to go to a place that has a laser printer. Home printers are not water proof.


they are when you tape over both sides of it before putting it on the sight


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

As long as you seal the edges with tape also...that damn water can get in where you'd least expect.....or want


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot. Those look great. I have a CJ Mark IV slider and a CBE Target sight. Will these work on both of these sights?
And thanks for giving away your hard work. You DEFINITELY didn't have to do that.
God Bless


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Also, how hard would it be to extend the front slider tapes to 80 yards or 100 yards?


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Would your tapes work on a HHA DS 5500 ?


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Should work on any sight...what the heck...it's free
Good Hunting


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Printed mine and cut the strips. Then laminated at school. They work great. Thanks a lot man. Great skills you got!


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

You are very Welcome.
I'm glad that it's working for you. Give friends the link also.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Terry! I haven't tried them on my HHA DS-5500 yet, but that's besides the point. It was nice of you to do this.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Thank you,
This has been a project for quite a while. 
I used to sell them from my website but I thought that this was worth sharing.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

CarbonTerry said:


> Thank you,
> This has been a project for quite a while.
> I used to sell them from my website but I thought that this was worth sharing.


First of all hey CarbonTerry, thanks for sharing, second do you know if these will work on the HHA dial models?


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you for doing this. Really is cool.

Most of all, thank you for your sacrifice and service. You are truly appreciated for the blessings that me and my family have.


----------



## WillMess (Oct 18, 2011)

In for later!! Thanks for sharing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

The reason I don't go past 65yds (60 really) is because this is the area where shooters start to change their anchor to keep their sight in the middle of the peep. 
You need to shoot the longer distances for your marks.


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice, do you know if these work with most/all sliders. Have the Trophy Ridge Pursuit and would really like to slap one of these on there. Right now I just have manual tick marks.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

These should work with any type of sight.
Accurate sight marks are truly dependent on the archer.
It's not unusual for the shooter to make slight changes in their anchor point to keep the sight in the middle of the peep sight. This can cause "unusual" distances between marks.
I've seen sights that have the 40 to 50 marks closer together than the 30 to 40 marks. Even so the shooter still can maintain accurate groups. This is due to changing the anchor point.
Good luck all......


----------



## Draw27 (Dec 7, 2010)

Marked thanks.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

A bump for Christmas >>>>>----------->


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Bump to the Top
It's getting to be that time of the year to start shooting outside on the occasional warm day.
As far as I can tell the tapes should work on any sight.
Share the link with your friends
....and....thank all of you for the compliments...


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Of course I haven't tried them on all sights. It seems like it should work on any/all sights.
Good Luck


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for sharing this will come in hand


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

tag


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

another bump


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I know this has probably been asked before but do you think thes will work with a Boss Hogg having different gears ratios than the hha sights?

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

I don't know...why not give it a try and post back your results.
Good Luck


----------



## hellfire136 (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks for sharing Terry!!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Is there a way to mark them for which chrono speeds each tape would work for?


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

I have no idea....sorry


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Marked


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

thank you for posting the link. will use these for my hha!


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Tag

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool. I'll be using this when I set up my new bow. As for the anchor thing. I love my anchor bow site. Cures all that peep problem. Not that anyone asked. Haha


----------



## scott ward (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, The sight tapes worked great for me.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Time for another bump


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

I wish I would of printed my on label paper, What a pain in the rear trying to tape on to the slider. Or is there an easier way


----------



## 00 buck (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you for this, seems these will work great on my mark IV sight. I've use te hha sight tapes but they just didn't seem to work that great for me


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for including your Tips and Tricks page too.
Short, sweet, and to the point.
A great yet brief synopsis of the whole deal!!!!


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

You can put Schizophrenic tape (tape with sticky **** on both sides) on the back of your label before you cut the correct one. That way the sticky tape will be trimmed to size when you cut out the correct yardage tape.
Does that make sense ????????????????


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

yep it does, thanks for the tip and the sight tapes.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Subscribed. Thank you for taking the time to provide this tip


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Another bump. I have a Boss Hogg coming and I'll give these a try. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

You're Welcome to everyone................

#1 rule for success...Always do more than you are asked to do....

#1 Personal Rule....Always carry a knife....


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Time for another bump....


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## fisher (Jan 17, 2008)

you can always get them laminated,before you put them on the sight,thats what i do to keep them dry


----------



## justinhonkytonk (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. These are great.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Hello,
I have been unable to return message for a few weeks. Sorry for the problems I may have caused.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Bump for an awesome thread, I may try to print these out, I just got an HHA OL 5519 on trade, is there anyway to extend this to 90 yards at all? Not complaining, your efforts are more than enough, I am only curious. Thanks again!


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Most archers will change their anchor slightly to achieve the longer distances. This will cause "strange" gaps on the tape. Everyone will be slightly different.
Some may see an irregular gap at distances of 40yds or closer.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks for taking the time to look @ my "Tricks & Tips" pages. There is a lot of info gleaned from 40+ years of archery.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

good to see you yesterday terry


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Tagged for later.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

*Another bump*

Enjoy the tapes and elk season is nearly here...


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Another bump for those elk hunters that are going to wait 'till the last minute to get their crap organized. My stuff has been packed and ready for 2 weeks.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

No elk for me this year. Maybe one last try in 2015. Dam I'll be 70..... Where does the time go...?


----------



## s-curri6 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to the fella that posted the free sight tapes, printed them tonight and reset my hha for a 3d shoot tomorrow, sure beats my pencil marks, thanks again!


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

tagged


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Custom Slider Tape Software.
Available here.

http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/free_software.htm


----------



## shampboys4 (Sep 10, 2012)

s-curris,
How did you use this for your HHA. I lost my initial sight in tapes and I am having a problem finding some replacements. Did you use these and still sight in at 20 yards and then at 60 yards?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Don Schultz said:


> Custom Slider Tape Software.
> Available here.
> 
> http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/free_software.htm


 Don, you describe this as "Slider tape software" but from what I see, it won't work with something like an HHA sight because it has no "clicks" in between yardage markings. Is that correct??


----------



## grimmsterdad (Jul 28, 2014)

CarbonTerry said:


> You're Welcome to everyone................
> 
> #1 rule for success...Always do more than you are asked to do....
> 
> #1 Personal Rule....Always carry a knife....


I thought that was Rule #9, "Never go anywhere without a knife."


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm bringing this back up


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

#9 for Gibbs...
#1 for me......


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

This is a bump.......great news....I finally got myself a folding, Damascus steel knife.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful knife. Who is the maker?


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

mmmmmmm.....?


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Once more to the top for hunting season.


----------



## Wabbit hunting (Nov 1, 2015)

Awesome thanks..


----------



## camar068 (Feb 12, 2015)

Tagged, Thanks for posting and thanks Don for posting the link for the s/w. My crossbow didn't have a tape that matched, so I used a sharpie.



Don Schultz said:


> Custom Slider Tape Software.
> Available here.
> 
> http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/free_software.htm


----------

